# Puppies-Born 7-22-06



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Princess Gave Birth To 5 Pups Last Night-3 Females And 2 Males

*Drusilla-Female*
*







*

*Angelus-Male*
*







*

*Willow-female*
*







*

*I dont have the rest of the pups by themselves but here they are together*


*Buffy,Drusilla,Angel,Spike and Willow(not in order)*


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

OMG they are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Awww there so cute


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

awww they are adorable


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Congratulations......wow what fab colours they are and 5 OMG

well done Princess{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## chiforme (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow, congrats to you and Princess! They are precious.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow! congratulations


----------



## STELLABELLA (May 27, 2006)

they are soooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

WOW Bri....CONGRATS!!!! They are soooooo cute!!!!! :love1:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Congrats!
Cute puppies! I love the chocolate! Are you planning on keeping any?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats!
Beautiful puppys!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

OMG they are gorgeous!! :love5:


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

What a bundle of beautiful babes! They are precious!


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

Congratulations they are so beautiful
Are you keeping any?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They are so cute :love5:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh they are so beautiful! Poor little mommy! 5 puppies!~ WOW.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Beautiful puppies! Are both parents long hair?
I think they are all adorable but I have to say:
I love the chocalate female with the white collar.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Ladies, I might keep buffy (i gonna change her name) Cujo is 3.8 pounds and is a smooth coat chocolate,tan and white chihuahua and princess is 6 pounds and is cream and white


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i can't wait to see new pics


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

me too!!!!!


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Any new puppy pictures?
Can't wait to see how much they have changed


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

i will try and upload pictures this week....they are will be two weeks old saturday


----------



## LaineyMo (Aug 1, 2006)

Awwww, too cute! Congrats!


----------



## canadiandawn's_daughter (May 18, 2006)

Awwwwwwww there so cute.


you got there names from buffy. i was just watching that show


----------



## steeleschihuahuas (Aug 2, 2006)

They are all gorgeous, LOVE the chocolate one!


----------



## steeleschihuahuas (Aug 2, 2006)

Are your pups going to be AKC registered? Do you know how much you are going to ask for them yet? How big are mom and dad?


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

no there not akc reg. there mother is but there dad is not. 2 males $300 each, 2 females $350 each. the dad is 3.8 pounds and the mother is 6 pounds


----------



## STELLABELLA (May 27, 2006)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

if anyone know anyone interested, please let me know, we want to start taking deposits and set homes set up for them...though we will not just let anyone put a deposit down on a pup, my mom wants to be able to talk with you on the phone first


----------



## ChiMom3 (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow 5? that's great, hopes everyone is doing well


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

i will be uploading new pictures as soon as my dad gets the program in the computer


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i can't wait


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

They are so cute! I would love to get one but I live all the way in Florida  Good luck!!!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

PICTURES! finally, sorry it took so long....they are 4 weeks old....

*Male SC-For Sale*









*Female SC-For Sale*


















*Male LC-For Sale*











*Female LC-For Sale*









*Daisy- Not For Sale*


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow they are adorable!


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

I like the long haired ones alot.


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

They are cute! What do their parents look like?


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

Any updates on these cuties?!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG I want the male smoothcoat,,the 1st piccy..he is adorable.
Can you ship him over with the collar.....lol only kidding


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

lol julie that's the one i love


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

That second one, the little female SC, has the most adorable little face I think I've ever seen. They are all wonderful tho!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Jen said:


> lol julie that's the one i love


Is he too far for you too Jen?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

yes he is


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

I will upload some pictures asap...

Willow might be going to her new home friday, im so sad but we can keep them all...i will cry when she goes but its nice to see them go to a good home


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes more pics please...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'd love to see more pics too. I LOVE that lc female. :love5:


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

I will try and take some new pictures tomorrow

Willow went to her new home friday, they drove all the way from maryland!
She is her mothers suprise birthday presant..

i was so so sad after she left yesterday, i just wanted to cry but i woke up this morning feeling better about her going to her new home, they were such nice people and i know her new mommy will spoil her to pieces


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well you had better get you camera out then or they will be gone to there new homes.......boohoo


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh I love the little lc male ^_^ He's sooo cute  I was looking for a light coloured lc male but then my parents changed their minds and won't let me get another one  Booo. He's so perfect though.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

They are ALL adorable! I love the long coats!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Spike is the only one left, besides Daisy but she isnt going anywhere


----------



## janstevens (Oct 20, 2006)

oh wow those are cute! I breed too!


----------

